# CNC made from Wood



## Norbert (May 7, 2009)

Take a look at rockcliff machine DIY CNC, it the easiest to build, all you need is a table router and saw, most of it is glued together, and the design cuts great


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Please give us a link to their site.

Gary


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Norbert. Yes, where is this rockcliff machine.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here it is: (Google Search)

Rockcliff


----------



## jumpingjackflash (Jun 22, 2009)

no price or pictures of cuts? that's critical information.


----------

